

Aussie Government goes to war with Google over net censorship (poll at bottom) - jason_tko
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/government-goes-to-war-with-google-over-net-censorship-20100330-r9bp.html#poll

======
pmccool
Duplicated here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1228347>

